# new conversion



## sutto75 (Jun 25, 2011)

Here is the latest conversion from this





To This





just needs glass that will pick up on monday. then its up for sale.


----------



## Greenmad (Jun 25, 2011)

Looks great mate well done.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Jun 25, 2011)

Very nice, looks like alot of effort in this one! Don't put a Scrubby in there, though, or you'll be cleaning for a week!


----------



## vinny292 (Jun 25, 2011)

haha true my scrub sprays all the time its kind sad in a way tend to get the other snakes out as there so much cleaner....sutto75 nice job on the conversion....how much do you hock them for?


----------



## sutto75 (Jun 25, 2011)

thanks mate 600 bills ono


----------



## Erebos (Jun 25, 2011)

Looks great mate. Congrats


----------



## sutto75 (Jun 25, 2011)

thanks


----------



## snakes123 (Jun 25, 2011)

looks great! whats the back wall made from?


----------



## sutto75 (Jun 25, 2011)

styrofoam and expanda foam and lots of cutting


----------



## Fantazmic (Jun 25, 2011)

I love it.....but I like my enclosures clean.....would love to see one lined out with melamine so you still have the lovely cabinet but it is clean on the inside...Id post a piccie but cant....i cant get to my photos but if you look at my threads you can see a piccie of an enclsure I had built that is wooden on the outside and melamine on the inside so if the snake makes a mess it is easy clean.

I also have a shelf with a habistat reptiradiator so that i dont have to have ceramics...which are a pain.....

also I have a door in the side of mine and one pane of glass in the front.

just some ideas....i think the enclosure is lovely and I love the legs and the idea of it being an old cabinet...really lovely


Elizabeth


----------



## sutto75 (Jun 25, 2011)

Fantazmic said:


> I love it.....but I like my enclosures clean.....would love to see one lined out with melamine so you still have the lovely cabinet but it is clean on the inside...Id post a piccie but cant....i cant get to my photos but if you look at my threads you can see a piccie of an enclsure I had built that is wooden on the outside and melamine on the inside so if the snake makes a mess it is easy clean.
> 
> I also have a shelf with a habistat reptiradiator so that i dont have to have ceramics...which are a pain.....
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the ideas but i think all white is just to plain im looking for natural look and lots of diffrent texture for the snake to have a rub and feel.
Each to there own....


----------

